
WALL·E – Typeset in the Future - bangonkeyboard
https://typesetinthefuture.com/2018/12/04/walle/
======
spyckie2
The detail that the author goes into not just typeface, but finding all the
references for the visual style of Wall-E (diving into the creators,
corporations, logos, art, propaganda, events in history, iconic products,
architecture, movie references, etc) not only make me applaud his detective
work but also the work of those artists who put all that detail into the
movie. Really amazing to see the build up of many iconic styles coming
together as a thematic whole.

~~~
amelius
I wonder how much of that research could be automated.

What would be nice: an image search where you can search for images (and their
webpages) containing a certain font (or the same font as shown in a given
image).

A generalization of:
[https://www.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/](https://www.myfonts.com/WhatTheFont/)

------
rekshaw
I wonder what the world would be like if everyone put this amount effort and
discipline in everything they did. And I'm referring both to the author of the
article as well as the artists/creators at Pixar.

~~~
npolet
I suppose you wouldn't notice great things so much, as they wouldn't stand out
from the crowd.

------
drfuchs
His book, with extra goodies, will ship in a few days.
[https://typesetinthefuture.com/book/](https://typesetinthefuture.com/book/)

------
jimbo1qaz
10^6 is 1e6.

99^6 is 941480149401 or 9.41e11. As a result, the author's suggestion that
"Buy n Large stores continued the classic $9.99 pricing trick even after
adding six zeroes to the end of everything." is mathematically invalid.

I think the original movie designers screwed up, and meant 99e6 or 9.9e6.

~~~
WorldMaker
Or it's another sign of BNL understanding that folks don't math well and would
just ignore the e6 altogether, just paying attention to the 10 or the 99. That
little six there is just for those nerdy accountants that care, so its
smaller, and the accountants wanted an 'e' there, but why bother wasting ink
on 'e's if all of them are an 'e'?

------
LandR
What a wonderful article!

